# Urine infection after miscarriage??



## mrsc83

Hi just looking for some advice. Has anyone else had a urine infection post miscarriage? I miscarried 3 weeks ago and seem to have cystitis!

Thanks:blush:


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hi, I was told the day after my mc that I had a urine infection post miscarriage, although I didn't really believe them as I had no symptoms and surely it was too soon? They just gave me antibiotics though.

:hugs: so sorry for your loss


----------



## Beanbabe

I took a uti about 4 weeks after my mc. I would imagine its quite common considering all the "activity" there is down there after a mc. Try half a teaspoon of bicarbonate of soda in water to make the urine less acidy. You may need a course of antibiotics.


----------



## Dazed

I had this problem as well. I went to the ER for the start of what was my MC and they told me I had a urinary infection. I told my OB about it and he said that in order to test my I should have been catheterized so that the bleeding from the MC didn't interfear with the urine test.
In short, I think it is very common.


----------



## mrsc83

Thanks all.


----------

